# My back seat info/slideshow tablet app. Any Ideas? Suggestions?



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a lot of little perks for my PAX, and they seem to appreciate them.

Something that I have done to try to make sure my PAX are aware of all of the perks is, I have mounted a cheap tablet off the left corner of the passenger side seat, in the back where PAX can see it, and I created a custom app that plays a slideshow that loops throughout their ride. I created my own app because I just couldn't find one that I was able to control the way I wanted to.

If anyone has any questions about the app, the tablet I use, or the way I mounted it in the back seat let me know and I will share all of that info.

This is a video of my slideshow app playing. It is a minute and 37 seconds long, and what you see is one run through the slideshow that loops continuously.






So, here's my question. Does anyone have any ideas that I could add to the slide show to make it more informative? If you had a setup like this what additional slides would you add?

Thanks!


----------



## OBwan (Nov 2, 2015)

Interesting approach.

1. How long has it been in use?
2. How many fm drunks have tried to use it to surf the web?
3. You allow hotspot from your personal cell? I'd assume you have unlimited data, and you're not worried about someone using your connection to do something that you could be investigated for.
4. How many free water takers do you get, at what cost.
5. Do you find that you get more tips since starting its use? What % of pax are tipping you?

Personally the only thing I really like about this is notifying that they are being recorded on audio and video, I considered putting that on the back of each headrest (in writing on paper, not a tablet).

Thanks for sharing, the idea is quite innovative and Ivan see the potential benefits.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Agreed ^^^

Since our a hypnotist, why no subliminal messages to tip the driver ? Oh wait. ... Maybe play it backwards.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Do people ever crash into it?

I think it would look better landscaped..

As far as being investigated, I am sure you will get off easily when you show your Uber records. May actually be a good alibi, depending on what your into.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OBwan said:


> Interesting approach.
> 
> 1. How long has it been in use?
> 2. How many fm drunks have tried to use it to surf the web?
> ...


You can easily get window stickers. Put them wherever you want.


----------



## OBwan (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks fuzzy, I'll probably do that in addition, an option I hadn't considered.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

OBwan said:


> Interesting approach.
> 
> 1. How long has it been in use?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Do people ever crash into it?
> 
> I think it would look better landscaped..
> 
> As far as being investigated, I am sure you will get off easily when you show your Uber records. May actually be a good alibi, depending on what your into.


Nobody has yet crashed into it. I am sure it will happen eventually. I do keep the front seat pulled way up, and it is only a couple of inches out from the plane of the back of the seat, so it's not really in the way.....so far.

I tried it landscape too, but the way I modified the mount so the tablet is to the left of the seat, it seemed to make it too unstable. It bounced more while I was driving.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Agreed ^^^
> 
> Since our a hypnotist, why no subliminal messages to tip the driver ? Oh wait. ... Maybe play it backwards.


Flash REDRUM in bold red text every so often maybe?!?!?! 

I got it! A full color photo of Pennywise the Clown for a fraction of a second every so often! ;-)


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

What micro USB cable is that?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If you feel it is being well received by your pax, you may want to consider doing a more "permanent" installation. (quotations because you would probably would like it better if you can remove it easily when the tablet breaks, or the power cord breaks.)

What I like most about this slideshow compared with stickers on your window, is that you can easily add more slides, or take them out. You never know, you may run into someone doing marketing for their company and may offer to pay you to run some ads. (something to ponder). Once you get one ad, you will start getting more offers from other seeing it, and you can slowly increase the price with each new customer and find a peak.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> What micro USB cable is that?


It's not a cable. It's part of the back of the seat mount.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Trebor said:


> If you feel it is being well received by your pax, you may want to consider doing a more "permanent" installation. (quotations because you would probably would like it better if you can remove it easily when the tablet breaks, or the power cord breaks.)
> 
> What I like most about this slideshow compared with stickers on your window, is that you can easily add more slides, or take them out. You never know, you may run into someone doing marketing for their company and may offer to pay you to run some ads. (something to ponder). Once you get one ad, you will start getting more offers from other seeing it, and you can slowly increase the price with each new customer and find a peak.


Exactly. That's the main reason for my post. Looking for ideas for additional slides. I don't drive for Uber enough that paying for an ad would be worth anything to an advertiser however.

But, how about a slide like this: "Now that we are on the way to your destination I'd like to take a few minutes to talk to you about Amway. Ask driver for more details." 

One thing that I thought of was to add a HAPPY (fill in current holiday here) slide and a related colorful graphic near each holiday.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

If I got into an Uber and ads were in my face I would 1 star the driver.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I would more than likely one star this lmao


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I would more than likely one star this lmao


For what reason?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> For what reason?


Looks tacky


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Looks tacky


You are not being very specific here.

You as a driver understand the effects of a one star rating on a driver, and that is all it would take for you to be that injurious to a driver?

So, if you happen to get into an Uber car and anything about the interior of the car happens to strike you as tack the driver automatically gets a one star? Seriously?

Would that go for shirt patterns/designs? Hair cuts, hair styles, and beard styles? One star if you think such is tacky?

You are one of few words, so I am just trying to get some perspective here.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

What does this accomplish? 
I don't mean what you hope or think it accomplishes.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Backdash said:


> What does this accomplish?
> I don't mean what you hope or think it accomplishes.


It makes my PAX aware of the various perks that are available when they ride with me.

It also informs my PAX that they are being recorded, which is required for recording in the state of Florida. It's a two party notification state.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Exactly. That's the main reason for my post. Looking for ideas for additional slides. I don't drive for Uber enough that paying for an ad would be worth anything to an advertiser however.
> 
> But, how about a slide like this: "Now that we are on the way to your destination I'd like to take a few minutes to talk to you about Amway. Ask driver for more details."
> 
> One thing that I thought of was to add a HAPPY (fill in current holiday here) slide and a related colorful graphic near each holiday.


Keep the holidays generic. (i.e. Happy Holidays!), not Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, etc. Remember, everyone gets offended.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> It makes my PAX aware of the various perks that are available when they ride with me.
> 
> It also informs my PAX that they are being recorded, which is required for recording in the state of Florida. It's a two party notification state.


Gotcha, whatever is working for ya.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Keep the holidays generic. (i.e. Happy Holidays!), not Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, etc. Remember, everyone gets offended.


Yeah, I had considered that. Some even get offended at "Happy Holidays". So, I figure for the Christmas season I might do a slide that says "Tis the season..." and a colorful/festive graphic or something.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

You should text PAX on the way to pick up that your car has a dash cam. If they are not comfortable with being recorded they can cancel before you arrive.

If they do not check their text messages you should be covered and no more needs to be said.

I haven't looked at your slide show yet but do have one suggestion discussed in one of my recent posts. Educate them about the rating system. You will be surprised how many PAX do not know they are rated by the driver and judging by the number of 4.6 PAX ratings I have seen lately they have no idea why its taking so long to get a driver.

One of my early fares complained about another driver who posted a sign in the back with a list of all the perks available to the PAX. He thought it was overkill. 

I used to provide ice cold spring water and reading material (local travel brochures, newspaper, etc.). I stopped after a few weeks of no tips and random bad ratings that were probably directed at Uber for charging them a surge fee. I still offer a smart phone charge.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> You are not being very specific here.
> 
> You as a driver understand the effects of a one star rating on a driver, and that is all it would take for you to be that injurious to a driver?
> 
> ...


I'm not a driver.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> You should text PAX on the way to pick up that your car has a dash cam. If they are not comfortable with being recorded they can cancel before you arrive.
> 
> If they do not check their text messages you should be covered and no more needs to be said.
> 
> ...


Unless your dash cam displays a monitor that is seen in your car. I do not think most riders would notice and even less would care. If you do have a monitor, it maybe against your local laws to drive with it turned on anyways. When you drive your car for hire, it becomes a public place. As such, you should reasonably be expected to be recorded. I think the legality of it (should you ever need it) will probably be thrown out as a common sense law.

I have a "dash cam" (really a gopro) but I have it attached to the back of the rearview mirror. (It records audio, but not inside video) Only 2 people out of about 3,000 have inquired about it, but I also took a little bit of time to hide the wires and the camera so it is not noticeable.The charging wires run from my middle console under my seat, then runs through the carpet up into the roof. (comes out with the wire for the rearview onstar. Both riders mentioned they have been wanting to get a dash cam for their personal cars.

I was using my old iphone for a while. They have dash cam apps and there was this one in particular I really liked - motion record or something along those lines (it was more of a timelapse video). I had it set to take a picture every tenth of a second (of course no flash). It would record for about 8 hours straight - iphone 4 with 16gb of memory. The iphone was also a lot better at night then the gopro at picking up license plate numbers. Chances are, if you need your dash cam for a wreck, it is because the other driver took off. (came in handy once, so I decided to upgrade to the gopro) The gopro is the cheap one -$129 (no wifi or nothing) and the max memory card is 32gb, which records about 4 hours and 40 min while driving. If I am parked overnight and forget to take it down, it has recorded up to 11 hours (not much activity going on so its makes sense it does not take much space.) I was actually mad the first couple times I saw it, I thought it was malfunctioning and not saving the video, but I decided to plug the memory card in one day and found that it indeed record every second.

But now, I am very interested in the Garmin dashcam that the driver who was attacked had. I will be waiting for my gopro to break though. Speaking of, I wonder if he had posted a notice about the recording. Do you think the case would be thrown out if he didn't post it? I don't think so. As nice and thoughtful as it to let your riders know they are being recorded, if you are texting them before hand letting them know or making them aware, it may have a negative impact on your ratings, and you may not even need it.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Unless your dash cam displays a monitor that is seen in your car. I do not think most riders would notice and even less would care. If you do have a monitor, it maybe against your local laws to drive with it turned on anyways. When you drive your car for hire, it becomes a public place. As such, you should reasonably be expected to be recorded. I think the legality of it (should you ever need it) will probably be thrown out as a common sense law.
> 
> I have a "dash cam" (really a gopro) but I have it attached to the back of the rearview mirror. (It records audio, but not inside video) Only 2 people out of about 3,000 have inquired about it, but I also took a little bit of time to hide the wires and the camera so it is not noticeable.The charging wires run from my middle console under my seat, then runs through the carpet up into the roof. (comes out with the wire for the rearview onstar. Both riders mentioned they have been wanting to get a dash cam for their personal cars.
> 
> ...


Good point on the texting comment. Text warning might not sink in until PAX is in the vehicle and has time to get worked up about it. My comment assumes permission is required before recording strangers in your car. I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Road Pilot said:


> Good point on the texting comment. Text warning might not sink in until PAX is in the vehicle and has time to get worked up about it. My comment assumes permission is required before recording strangers in your car. I'm not a lawyer.


its seems that in most cases, if its in a public space,with no reasonable expectation of privacy, you can record without consent


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty sure the inside of a car would not be considered "a public space with no expectation of privacy".


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Pretty sure the inside of a car would not be considered "a public space with no expectation of privacy".


the person in question that complained wasnt even inside the car so........................
they were on a public street..........
plus im sure you talking private car
not a car for hire used to transfer the public....

and any car with clear windows no tint, not sure why you think you would have privacty from being seen (since we talking audio and video recording here). Its pretty much where the car,rather than the inside of it being public or not. Location is everything when it comes to wiretapping laws


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

The car has no expectation of privacy. you can video the car from out side and whatever is visible from outside the car is in a public space. The contents have a reasonable expectation of privacy. One can freely and privately adjust ones balls while in a car because nobody can see them stick their hand down their pants for the rearrangement. There is no reason to believe they will be seen untying the cock knot. Therein lies the reasonable expectation of privacy.

I have no idea if I'm right or wrong. I only know that I expect my in car nut adjustments will be private and I think that's a very reasonable expectation.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Backdash said:


> The car has no expectation of privacy. you can video the car from out side and whatever is visible from outside the car is in a public space. The contents have a reasonable expectation of privacy. One can freely and privately adjust ones balls while in a car because nobody can see them stick their hand down their pants for the rearrangement. There is no reason to believe they will be seen untying the cock knot. Therein lies the reasonable expectation of privacy.
> 
> I have no idea if I'm right or wrong. I only know that I expect my in car nut adjustments will be private and I think that's a very reasonable expectation.


You keep talking about inside the car when what recorded was outside in public. You doing nut adjustment is no different than beating off in a car, which if a cop sees is indecent exposure charge. You can't claim innocent because you expected privacy


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

I did say:


Backdash said:


> The car has no expectation of privacy. you can video the car from out side and whatever is visible from outside the car is in a public space.


What if I was beating off but had a blanket covering my lap? Would that be reasonable expectation of privacy?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Backdash said:


> I did say:
> 
> What if I was beating off but had a blanket covering my lap? Would that be reasonable expectation of privacy?


Yes but only because nobody can see it, not even you if it's covered.

Otherwise if the car is sitting in a public area where your windows are clear (no tint). You would have no reasonable expectations of privacy if anybody with valid eyeballs can see thru. So somebody could stand there, videotape you, and put it on YouTube. All legal


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Keep the holidays generic. (i.e. Happy Holidays!), not Merry Christmas, Happy Kwanzaa, etc. Remember, everyone gets offended.


But then some will consider you have a war on Christmas if you insist on happy holidays during the Christmas season. No winning in this.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have an idea. 

Go to Bing.com -> images -> search si swimsuit -> Play All


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It may be generational but I despise video - especially when I can't turn it off. In taxis that have it I insist they turn it off Invading my personal space. I just want to left alone. I like drivers who tell me the info themselves and then shut up and leave me alone.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Neat idea, but I think it will come off as trying too hard. The only way I would place a tablet in the view of the rider would be so that they could select music (i.e. from Pandora).


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Neat idea, but I think it will come off as trying too hard. The only way I would place a tablet in the view of the rider would be so that they could select music (i.e. from Pandora).


Not a bad idea! Maybe I can add a Pandora button the PAX can press to start up Pandora through the app.


----------



## stillhere3 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Nobody has yet crashed into it. I am sure it will happen eventually. I do keep the front seat pulled way up, and it is only a couple of inches out from the plane of the back of the seat, so it's not really in the way.....so far.
> 
> I tried it landscape too, but the way I modified the mount so the tablet is to the left of the seat, it seemed to make it too unstable. It bounced more while I was driving.


Don't you like talking with passengers?

In London we do it its called having a conversation so much nicer than continual screen hype.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

stillhere3 said:


> Don't you like talking with passengers?
> 
> In London we do it its called having a conversation so much nicer than continual screen hype.


I love talking to PAX but not all want to talk to me. They may be with a friend or friends and talking to them. If you drive surely you have had PAX who have no interest in talking to you, haven't you? If you are just a rider then surely you have had times you have no interest in talking to the driver for one reason or another.

Do you provide water? WiFi? AUX plug? Phone charging station? It is so much easier to let the tablet slides inform the PAX of the availability of those things rather than having to tell new PAX about everything on every ride. It actually allows for more time to talk about other stuff, rather than having to tell them about the perks that they may have no interest in at the time.

Interesting enough, the tablet slides actually seem to start conversations with my PAX. Every single comment that has been made about it has been positive so far. Some VERY positive. As I said above, and you may have missed, one guy who used the AUX plug to play some music said the ride with me was the coolest Uber ride ever and he'd give me 10 stars if he could.

What some may not be clear on is it's not a huge tablet, just 7" and it is not playing any video or sound. It is really quite unobtrusive, and easily ignored if the PAX so desire. The slides loop with an 8 second pause between each, and after about a minute and a half the PAX have seen all of the slides if they actually bothered to check them out. It's NOT blaring stuff in the PAX face and screaming "Look at me! Look at me!"

Some drivers have signs pointing out free water/gum/charging station/being recorded, etc and this is just a more high tech way to post such a sign. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I'm not a driver.


Ahh, I see. Then it would seem as if you are a troll.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Ahh, I see. Then it would seem as if you are a troll.


Not a troll, I use uber as a passenger. I would think you would appreciate my feedback.

So far, I give this thread 3*


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Not a troll, I use uber as a passenger. I would think you would appreciate my feedback.
> 
> So far, I give this thread 3*


Your feedback has been one and two words at a time. You have posted nothing constructive. I tried a couple of times to pull more constructive information out of you, but you felt replies like "Tacky" without any explanation as to why is somehow supposed to be helpful. Seems like trolling to me.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Now I am serious, no joking:

You can add factoids from your stats such as:

* Did you know that on average Uber cuts 36% of my gross fares and not 20% they advertise?
* Did you know that from a minimum fare of $4.70 Uber takes 49% (or $2.30) and driver keeps only $2.40?
* Did you know that it takes on average 20-25 minutes to complete even a short trip that nets the driver $2.40 before any expenses?
* Did you know that after IRS mileage deduction I have been showing a loss every year in my tax returns?
* Did you know that Safe Rider Fee hike was only meant to give Uber a raise and not sharing it with teh driver?
* Did you know that if we sit here a complete 60 minutes, I will only make $6.00 net and still I have to extract my expenses and pay tax on it?
* Did you know that an Uber driver with an average rating of 4.6 gets deactivated but a rider with a rating of 1 will still sue the system and not get deactivated?

You can increase all these factoids and constantly adjust them to reflect your own market metrics.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It may be generational but I despise video - especially when I can't turn it off. In taxis that have it I insist they turn it off Invading my personal space. I just want to left alone. I like drivers who tell me the info themselves and then shut up and leave me alone.


I personally don't care for it when I'm faced with this at the gas pump at the end of a shift. I feel as if I am being pandered to. I can put up with a lot of bullshit, but if the taxi company were to put screens behind the headrests in their cars, I would not be a happy person. Torture.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Your feedback has been one and two words at a time. You have posted nothing constructive. I tried a couple of times to pull more constructive information out of you, but you felt replies like "Tacky" without any explanation as to why is somehow supposed to be helpful. Seems like trolling to me.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tacky


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I personally don't care for it when I'm faced with this at the gas pump at the end of a shift. I feel as if I am being pandered to. I can put up with a lot of bullshit, but if the taxi company were to put screens behind the headrests in their cars, I would not be a happy person. Torture.


Did you even swatch the video?

There are vast differences between what I am doing and what you are comparing it to.

There is no audio. There is no video. There is no advertising (pandering). There aren't even any bright colors. It is a series of informative still screens.

I don't drive a lot, but I will post here as soon as I hear a negative comment from a PAX, or I get a negative rating that was likely due to the tablet.

So far, it's been very well received.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Did you even swatch the video?
> 
> There are vast differences between what I am doing and what you are comparing it to.
> 
> ...


It isn't horrible, if I were in a position to rate a driver,it would not in any way shape or form factor it into my rating of you. That said, it is something I could do without.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/tacky


At the risk of feeding the trolls....

Still not informative or constructive. I inquired further as to things he considered tacky to the point of affecting a driver with a one star rating and he had no reply. With no point of reference there is no way for his 2 word comment to be constructive.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Simon said:


> If I got into an Uber and ads were in my face I would 1 star the driver.


If you actually watched the video you would see that there are no ads, which makes your comment irrelevant to this discussion.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It isn't horrible, if I were in a position to rate a driver,it would not in any way shape or form factor it into my rating of you. That said, it is something I could do without.


I am in no way saying everyone should do what I am doing. I actually started this thread to see if people had any additional ideas as to how I could use the tablet, or additional slides, etc., not asking for comments as to how people felt about the way I was using it. Yeah, I know, this is the internet and that's part of it.

I have gotten a bit of feedback in regards to what I originally asked, and I am actually working on one of the ideas.

I am trying to add a "Pandora" button that would allow the PAX to turn on the Pandora App from the tablet and listen to music through my stereo on Pandora.

If the PAX chooses to touch the "Pandora" button I may even be able to give the PAX a (predefined) list of music channels/categories to choose from, so they can listen to the type of music they prefer.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> At the risk of feeding the trolls....
> 
> Still not informative or constructive. I inquired further as to things he considered tacky to the point of affecting a driver with a one star rating and he had no reply. With no point of reference there is no way for his 2 word comment to be constructive.


I am not going to put words in his mouth, I personally would feel I was being pandered to for something in return such as tips. This is purely a matter of taste and highly subjective. It is your car, your headrest, your tablet, knock yourself out. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I am not going to put words in his mouth, I personally would feel I was being pandered to for something in return such as tips. This is purely a matter of taste and highly subjective. It is your car, your headrest, your tablet, knock yourself out. I hope it works well for you.


You replied to a different comment. The "tacky" comment was separate from the "pandering" comment.

Yeah, I get what you are saying though.

With Uber leading PAX to believe that tips are included in the rate they are paying, it is unfair to drivers. The one slide about tipping, presented in a VERY non-pushy way, among all of the other perks I offer is my way of attempting to get a bit back of what the Uber company is taking away by intentionally dissuading PAX from tipping.

Sort of like a sign on a restaurant door telling customers the tip is included in the customer meal costs, but not paying servers any more to make up for the lack of tips, in an industry where tipping is customary.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> You replied to a different comment. The "tacky" comment was separate from the "pandering" comment.
> 
> Yeah, I get what you are saying though.
> 
> ...


Well, I was simply offering that I find pandering to be a bit tacky.

You touch on something more important and perhaps one reason I find the E sign a bit off putting.

"With Uber leading PAX to believe that tips are included in the rate they are paying, it is unfair to drivers. The one slide about tipping, presented in a VERY non-pushy way, among all of the other perks I offer is my way of attempting to get a bit back of what the Uber company is taking away by intentionally dissuading PAX from tipping."

We are completely in agreement there. I couldn't agree more and quite frankly I find it nauseating that a driver should need to pander in order to undue the effects of a concerted effort on Ubers part to try to release the passenger from any kind of need to think critically about their ride or who drove them and the amount of energy that went into it.

I believe that riders are told tipping is not required in order to help render the experience mindless. Pax rate drivers in a mindless way, no rational thought is required. Everything is an attempt to put the experience on autopilot...... Just please their senses, don't disrupt them from their cocoon.... let them play their tunes..

I digress a bit, sorry I'm tired..... You guys are supposed to be indy contractors, you do not get to base the rates you as an individual driver drives at based on YOUR expenses, you maintain the car, Uber is able to sign up as many cars as they want on and n and on.....and then they have the balls to tell pax tipping is not a part of the culture. Personally, I believe the tipping issue is really just a side effect of bigger problems.

This I find off putting because I might be sensitive to the fact that from my perspective, here is a person, in his own car, trying very hard to back his way politely into an opportunity to suggest that it is OK to tip your driver...... I am going to go out on a limb that is probably what bothers me most. I wouldn;t care for it as a pax, but I could ignore it. As a driver, I find the need to provide water for pax to benefit a so called partner, who just doesn't seem like much fun to dance with.

I am having a hard time staying focused on this...... it seems to tap into some sort of sense of exploitation I feel is pervasive.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> As a driver, I find the need to provide water for pax to benefit a so called partner, who just doesn't seem like much fun to dance with.


Drivers are not required to provide water, and I don't really feel it benefits Uber even a tiny bit that I do. PAX with experience riding with Uber know water is not a sure thing, and a bonus/perk when it is provided. Some PAX should/will translate that "perk" they don't always get into a tip for the driver who was thoughtful enough to provide the water. The way I look at it, the water is such a small cost and I am gambling that by providing it I will make back more in tips. It's not that big of a gamble really.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Drivers are not required to provide water, and I don't really feel it benefits Uber even a tiny bit that I do. PAX with experience riding with Uber know water is not a sure thing, and a bonus/perk when it is provided. Some PAX should/will translate that "perk" they don't always get into a tip for the driver who was thoughtful enough to provide the water. The way I look at it, the water is such a small cost and I am gambling that by providing it I will make back more in tips. It's not that big of a gamble really.


I didn't say required. I said "find the need". That is not the same at all.
Uber tells pax tipping is not part of the culture. They are undermining your tips more effectively than you can counter during the course of a 7 minute ride.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I didn't say required. I said "find the need". That is not the same at all.
> Uber tells pax tipping is not part of the culture. They are undermining your tips more effectively than you can counter during the course of a 7 minute ride.


Agreed.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hypnotist said:


> not asking for comments as to how people felt about the way I was using it.


In this one statement you have identified the issue. "how people felt".

Here is my constructive criticism. Make sure there's a giant OFF button so when I feel you attacking me with your tablet, *every 8 seconds*, with messages I don't want to see, I can defend myself.

FYI when they tried this on minibuses in Hong Kong and,by law, gave passengers an OFF button - and the majority turned the thing OFF. If you are so sure all your passenger want this, let them turn it off *without having to talk to you*.

If you care how they "feel"


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You might list the rates. Perhaps some Uber Koolaid type statement:
"Did you know, Uber rates are 2/3 of most taxi's. $175 Initiation, $0.90/Mile, $0.20/minute..." 

What did you use to construct this slideshow?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> You might list the rates. Perhaps some Uber Koolaid type statement:
> "Did you know, Uber rates are 2/3 of most taxi's. $175 Initiation, $0.90/Mile, $0.20/minute..."
> 
> What did you use to construct this slideshow?


That would likely create conflict if the ride was booked at a high surge.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That would likely create conflict if the ride was booked at a high surge.


I suppose you could use an asterisk and a footnote denoting that the shown price is the "base" or "non surge" price to avoid surge pricing issues....

I DO like showing what a BARGAIN we are relative to cabs....MAYBE that information will lead to increased tipping OR do you think the pax would just still NOT tip and be happy with their savings?

Andy


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Huberist:
> I didn't say required. I said "find the need". That is not the same at all.
> Uber tells pax tipping is not part of the culture. They are undermining your tips more effectively than you can counter during the course of a 7 minute ride.


I disagree in part. There's often an opportunity to educate the riders, like when they ask, "ok how does this work? Do I have to enter my credit card number?" (yes I get asked that a lot). My response is; the card you supplied Uber when you signed up will be billed for the fare only. If you believe an uber driver has provided you with good service, you're free to leave a tip. It would have to be cash or, if you'd like to, I can run a credit or debit card with my Square Register."

I had a tip last night of $10 on a short ride after saying this to a business man who's been using uber for over a year. He said I was the first to ever explain it, and felt like he owes a lot of drivers money.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> I suppose you could use an asterisk and a footnote denoting that the shown price is the "base" or "non surge" price to avoid surge pricing issues....
> 
> I DO like showing what a BARGAIN we are relative to cabs....MAYBE that information will lead to increased tipping OR do you think the pax would just still NOT tip and be happy with their savings?
> 
> Andy


I don't think you need to be so didactic. Or if it is needed, that is wrong. I should also tell you I believe the tipping issue is a side effect of a greater issue. The greater issue is you the driver own the cars (of varying cost to operate), Uber sets the the rates based on their needs. Flat out: Uber tells pax they promote a non tipping culture. Those are the issues. Trying to pander for tips, to me equates to trying to apply salve to a wound in order to get by.

As for rates Uber 1, Uber tiers reality (rates) in order to create stability and dissent. It is in mature markets where Uber is dirt cheap, below costs. Tips do not make up for it. The rates are an example of antitrust behavior to avoid competition or as they like to label it "disruption". Those super low rates are not sustainable for drivers, they suppress the opportunity for drivers to have the option of reasonable platforms to choose from. - The upside of competition.

So, in many mature markets, where perhaps the majority of drivers drive, they are working at base rates which if a driver isn't careful could lose money on any given call. On the other end of the spectrum are new markets. My town is one of them. Here, base rates are $1.75/mile, .25/minute. The market is freely allowed to surge up to 5X currently. At 3x alone you are talking $5.25/mile, .75/minute, $6 to start the trip, $13 minimum fare. That is routine.

There are lots of markets tiered in between on their way to the basement. This seems to be a very old trick. The industrialist robber barons used the same trick. By terracing earnings, few of you drivers are on the same page.

So..... basically, I do not feel this is a matter of educating the pax and trying to make the difference up through tips. That is harmful to a driver's cause in my opinion.

Drivers need to figure out their operating costs and force Uber to own up. I can not see how there could be a one size fits all rate for any given market. Drivers have different types of vehicles and some can afford to drive more selectively than others.

Also, with respect to how pax relate to rates: The surge pricing model is not going to be something that wins drivers empathy from pax. 85% of the time, Uber sticks it to the driver in mature markets, when it is suits them to do so and they take their cut. The other 15% of the time, they stick it to the driver, because Uber feels to do so suits their needs.

If a pax is charged $5 for what might be $10 in my taxi four out of five times, but then pays $40 once for that same ride in an Uber car, what are the savings? It happens. All it needs to do is happen once, or to a friend and the pax's perception of the service is going to be distorted. When a pax thinks about what any driver makes in terms of income, if they have experienced a surge ride at 3X, 4X....... just once, they are going to assume and naturally so it happens often enough that in the end, the Uber spots they see on their computers are likely to be accurate - They believe you are making bank, or it is worth your time, why else would you be doing it?

So, personally, I would like to see Uber drivers concern themselves with antitrust concerns. Drivers need to set their prices at sustainable rates based on the car they personally drive for hire..... those kinds of things.

Ultimately, if an Uber driver wants to put a sign up in their back seat in an effort to educate their pax a little....... They have little to lose I suppose. I like the idea of disrupting the disruptors. My concern would be that it would be seen as a means to an end. I would worry the focus on tip culture would be at the expense of drivers fighting for their ability to run their business like an actual independent contractor. If the sign in the back seat is so that the concerns end there, then I am not for it.

Hope that makes sense. You fight for tips, because it is reasonable to expect them. You don't fight for tips to make up for crappy rates.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

*I think Uber should Promote Tipping .... people carry cash to leave a tip for other things .. when riders ask me if i take tips i always say yes.. I have some of my riders use my square with they can use debit or credit card to tip me....*


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Tipping is part of our culture in the U.S. When Uber tells riders they don't need to tip thats not fare to the drivers... Tipping should be part of the ride. There are some people who will not tip the driver why i don't know. But i get alot of people who tip me.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Hypnotist, since you did all that, and the tablet is wired, why not just add a credit card square while you're at it? If you're hinting for tips, why not have a digital tip option right there on the tablet?


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> It makes my PAX aware of the various perks that are available when they ride with me.
> 
> It also informs my PAX that they are being recorded, which is required for recording in the state of Florida. It's a two party notification state.


What camera are you using? I need to get one.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Drivers are not required to provide water, and I don't really feel it benefits Uber even a tiny bit that I do. PAX with experience riding with Uber know water is not a sure thing, and a bonus/perk when it is provided. Some PAX should/will translate that "perk" they don't always get into a tip for the driver who was thoughtful enough to provide the water. The way I look at it, the water is such a small cost and I am gambling that by providing it I will make back more in tips. It's not that big of a gamble really.


You're right, it's not a big gamble - but I guarantee you that within 30 - 60 days, you will drop the H2O practice because it's more trouble than it's worth. It will not increase your earnings or ratings. Providing as clean car and a safe comfortable trip are all that ios necessary to earn you high ratings - all without any additional cost or HASSLE.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a lot of little perks for my PAX, and they seem to appreciate them.
> 
> ...


I think your setup is good. Please tell me about the app and mount. Perhaps having a trivia app to add some fun to the ride.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

How about a slot machine or blackjack app.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Local TV station app for live news and such, or Netflix app to watch favorate sitcom. Or to avoid conectivity issues, download a few real funny episodes of sienfield or such.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't know why you guys even bother with all this stuff to entertain people on what is most the time a 10 minute drive. Since you need a smartphone to run Uber, 100% of your Uber drivers will have their own personal entertainment device, their phone. We aren't an airline that must provide in-flight entertainment and beverage service. If they want to be entertained, they can pull out their iphones and facebook or text or play games using their own data. Guys you really need to stop giving so much to people for free. You aren't being compensated that well.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Muki said:


> I don't know why you guys even bother with all this stuff to entertain people on what is most the time a 10 minute drive. Since you need a smartphone to run Uber, 100% of your Uber drivers will have their own personal entertainment device, their phone. We aren't an airline that must provide in-flight entertainment and beverage service. If they want to be entertained, they can pull out their iphones and facebook or text or play games using their own data. Guys you really need to stop giving so much to people for free. You aren't being compensated that well.


After further thought, I agree and simple interesting conversation with the pax will suffice apposed to all the fluff.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Muki said:


> Hey Hypnotist, since you did all that, and the tablet is wired, why not just add a credit card square while you're at it? If you're hinting for tips, why not have a digital tip option right there on the tablet?


I tried to get the PayPal triangle to work on that tablet, but no luck. I plan to give square a try soon. Maybe I can even work it in with a button they can click.

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I think your setup is good. Please tell me about the app and mount. Perhaps having a trivia app to add some fun to the ride.


The app is a custom app that I wrote using AppInventor, which is a tool available online and provided by MIT. I first started messing with AppInventor a few years ago when Google first developed it.

I actually just modified the app I show in the video so that there is now a small red "Quit" button at the bottom of the screen that will turn it black, so if for any reason the PAX feel the screen annoys them they can easily turn it off. If you have any programming knowledge at all AppInventor is something you could probably learn to make your own app with AppInventor. Let me know if you want more info.

In regards to the mount, I actually modified a mount that I got from Walmart on clearance for $9 (I bought 2 of them). The mod adds an arm that sticks out to the left, displaying the tablet more to the center of the back seat so riders sitting on either side are able to view it. I am going to upload a pic of the box for the mount now for you, and will take pics of the actual mount and how I modified it tomorrow for you.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> What camera are you using? I need to get one.


This one for less than $14 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053DDNW6/?tag=ubne0c-20

It's not the greatest, but it is good enough.

I keep it pointed out through the windshield most of the time for any accident documentation, and only the PAX voices are recorded if they are talking. But, it is there and can be turned to point in the back, or towards the passenger seat if needed (like the guy did in the viral video who got attacked by a PAX).

Also, some of the reviews are not very good on this product, but I have had no problems with mine so far.


----------



## TGM (Oct 19, 2015)

I think this is great! Your messages on your app are informative and written very politely. And if you're already a social, and polite person (which it seems that you are), I doubt any passenger would have a problem or rate you poorly for it. 

I enjoy talking with my passengers too, but sometimes I get tired of repeating "Would you like a bottled water?". It also eliminates the need to offer charging cables and aux cords.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

I think all the perks seem like a good idea but really it becomes a added $$$ for you and i don't think it helps get a tip... lets face it some people are cheap asses and are not going to tip no matter what kind of perks you have.. for the time and money spent its not worth it...


----------



## k_instinct28 (Oct 31, 2015)

Seriously, are you really doing this? All you need to do is be nice, professional and give your pax a safe ride from point A to B. Some of you guys make me laugh. I don't give out candy and water and my rating is now 4.8 with 363 rated trips.


----------



## anthonymakey (Nov 19, 2015)

i would add your policies about smoking/ eating/ drinking.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

When you turn a car into a begging machine, I think it will hurt more than help, as riders have likely been in 10 nice Uber cars already that didn't have the begging machine.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

SafeT said:


> When you turn a car into a begging machine, I think it will hurt more than help, as riders have likely been in 10 nice Uber cars already that didn't have the begging machine.


Your definition of begging and mine are quite different.

Uber attempts to discourage tipping, so this is my way of countering that. I just don't see how saying "Tipping is not required, and never expected, but always appreciated" is "begging".


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

anthonymakey said:


> i would add your policies about smoking/ eating/ drinking.


Thanks for actually reading my original post and suggesting something for the slide show.

I'll give this some thought. Rules are often seen as a negative thing, so I am not sure on this one.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Hypnotist said:


> The app is a custom app that I wrote using AppInventor, which is a tool available online and provided by MIT. I first started messing with AppInventor a few years ago when Google first developed it.
> 
> I actually just modified the app I show in the video so that there is now a small red "Quit" button at the bottom of the screen that will turn it black, so if for any reason the PAX feel the screen annoys them they can easily turn it off. If you have any programming knowledge at all AppInventor is something you could probably learn to make your own app with AppInventor. Let me know if you want more info.
> 
> In regards to the mount, I actually modified a mount that I got from Walmart on clearance for $9 (I bought 2 of them). The mod adds an arm that sticks out to the left, displaying the tablet more to the center of the back seat so riders sitting on either side are able to view it. I am going to upload a pic of the box for the mount now for you, and will take pics of the actual mount and how I modified it tomorrow for you.


I think what you did was quite creative and great informative app. Thanks for sharing how you wrote it. I'm going to look into that. A couple suggestions, change the wording tips not required... To say tips are always appreciated. If you can link square to the app even better. Also your not allowed to ask for 5* but you should change it to say my goal is to provide you with 5* service. And something to the effect that anything below 5* could potentially get you deactivated.

Have you made any updates since you posted this? The posting was a while ago. Curious how it's been working for you.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I like the idea and actually considered something similar with my old iPad when i first started

Then I dropped it and shattered the screen... lol, just my luck!

Great idea tho, for sure


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

If your car as Sirius radio maybe make a slide or two with a channel guide so they can tell you where to tune.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm installing one this week


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I'm installing one this week


Giving up on your tips sign and going technical now?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Giving up on your tips sign and going technical now?


I have a few needs all solved by 1 device.

I need to add a light to the front passenger PAX without it being obvious
The Tip Sign is unnoticed at midnight
I think tips would flow better if I had a conversation starter about Uber to educate the PAX
If the tips fail, I'll change some slides and write off the cost anyway. I can update them every night until I get the impact I want


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I have a few needs all solved by 1 device.
> 
> I need to add a light to the front passenger PAX without it being obvious
> The Tip Sign is unnoticed at midnight
> ...


So what are you invisioning? Writing your own app? Or making a presentation that repeats itself? I'm trying to figure out the best option myself.

In the meantime...
I found a guy selling lighted rating signs. I'd like to have the rating sign part of my slides too. The little lights you can get at a hardware store or Michaels think. He says they are attached with Velcro. He also offers a third sign for the passenger window for people who sit up front. Go to eBay and search for "seller:jbru8511" you have to have seller: in order to find the seller.

He also says he punches holes in the signs and sends shoelaces with them to attach to back headrest of the seat. The lights don't seem like a bad idea. Small enough to not disturb the pax at night but bright enough to bring attention to the sign.
Here is picture of the lighted signs.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I think tips would flow better if I had a conversation starter about Uber to educate the PAX




Somewhere on another post someone listed some great uber FAQs to get the conversation started. I forgot to bookmark the posting but I did copy the FAQs. I wish I remembered who posted them to give them credit. Thought this would be a good slide too!

You can add factoids from your stats such as:

* Did you know that on average Uber cuts 36% of my gross fares and not 20% they advertise?
* Did you know that from a minimum fare of $4.70 Uber takes 49% (or $2.30) and driver keeps only $2.40?
* Did you know that it takes on average 20-25 minutes to complete even a short trip that nets the driver $2.40 before any expenses?
* Did you know that after IRS mileage deduction I have been showing a loss every year in my tax returns?
* Did you know that Safe Rider Fee hike was only meant to give Uber a raise and not sharing it with teh driver?
* Did you know that if we sit here a complete 60 minutes, I will only make $6.00 net and still I have to extract my expenses and pay tax on it?
* Did you know that an Uber driver with an average rating of 4.6 gets deactivated but a rider with a rating of 1 will still sue the system and not get deactivated?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok feeling really stupid now... The above factoids came from this post! I guess that's why my brother often jokes that I'm the only genius dumb blonde he knows.












UberXTampa said:


> Now I am serious, no joking:
> 
> You can add factoids from your stats such as:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> So what are you invisioning? Writing your own app? Or making a presentation that repeats itself? I'm trying to figure out the best option myself.
> 
> In the meantime...
> I found a guy selling lighted rating signs. I'd like to have the rating sign part of my slides too. The little lights you can get at a hardware store or Michaels think. He says they are attached with Velcro. He also offers a third sign for the passenger window for people who sit up front. Go to eBay and search for "seller:jbru8511" you have to have seller: in order to find the seller.
> ...


It will be a repeating slide show of JPG's at first. Viewed on my back up camera display. I might attempt motion GIF's or short videos. But I might be too dumb for that?










FAC said:


> Somewhere on another post someone listed some great uber FAQs to get the conversation started. I forgot to bookmark the posting but I did copy the FAQs. I wish I remembered who posted them to give them credit. Thought this would be a good slide too!
> 
> You can add factoids from your stats such as:
> 
> ...


That's the basic idea, however adjust the slides depending on PAX feedback and maximize tips.
Also plan on including stats from local sports teams. Last box score, next game time, etc. Make it seem more harmless than a self promotion Tip machine.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Ok feeling really stupid now... The above factoids came from this post! I guess that's why my brother often jokes that I'm the only genius dumb blonde he knows.
> 
> View attachment 40255


I was thinking this post seemed so recent and game from this thread. But I figured I must be wrong as that would be not possible. I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I was thinking this post seemed so recent and game from this thread. But I figured I must be wrong as that would be not possible. I guess I was wrong lol.


We just made it recent and relevant again so guess what, your not wrong, your right.


----------



## DashCamBros (May 4, 2016)

I'm not an Uber Driver but I ride Uber fairly often, and I dont see how a tip jar is a bad idea as long as its noted that its not mandatory, but appreciated..


----------

